# 93 Altima front end vibration at speed



## blafo (Jun 9, 2012)

This 93 Altima has 180k miles. Tires are in good shape (20k miles & rotated twice), brakes new, and half axles (with CV's) were replaced at 110k.
At 60 mph and beyond the front end begins to vibrate disconcertingly. The odd thing is that, if I take my foot off the accelerator, the vibration instantly ceases even though the speed is only decreasing gradually.
I'm hoping to keep this car going for another year or 2 for my college son, and this is a problem I've never encountered before.
Ideas/suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The front tires may be out of balance; also examine the tire thread surface for any abnormal wear such as cupping.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Also, check your motor mounts, especially the rear mount on the crossmember. It also would be a good idea to do an inspection of the steering and suspension.


----------

